# Mitchell Cotts Shipping Co.



## KWatkins (Sep 5, 2010)

I am searching for any information about a ship of this company that was bombed by an Italian aircraft somewhere in the Mediterranean in 1940. My father, W.H. Watkins, was her Captain. I do not know the name of the ship, or the date of the attack. The bombs missed and the ship was not damaged. My father, using the Lewis guns, claimed to have shot the aircraft down as it flew away; it was on fire. Can anyone help with some details? It's an important story, missing from our family history.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

It will be difficult to find the information you want, given the facts that you have supplied.
Mitchell Cotts owned Saint Line and all of their ships had the first name SAINT. I should have thought that they managed other ships as well.
Could you give us your Dads full name, date and place of birth. For shooting down an enemy aircraft, It may be was granted an award of some kind. I can find no reference to a W H Watkins in my records but there may be something in Seedys list. Other forum members may be able to help you with this. If there is nothing there and we cannot find anything with his full name and D&P of birth there are other courses to follow.



Roger


----------

